# Splitting Crypts



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all, I'm just wondering if splitting rosette of crypt is a practical way to propogate the plant. 

I am asking because earlier in the year my crypt undulata had what appeared to be a much smaller specimen "fall off" the side of its rosette and turn into its own viable plant after I relocated it. It definitely wasn't produced by runners, but I suppose it could have grown in the Tropica nursery as a separate plant and then simply appear to be part of the larger plant.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Crypts usually send runners that produces a new plant. I wouldn't split the rosette.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> Crypts usually send runners that produces a new plant. I wouldn't split the rosette.


If I remember correctly, some of the runners can be very short, so the new plant is almost up against the mother plant.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> If I remember correctly, some of the runners can be very short, so the new plant is almost up against the mother plant.


Yes, little plantlets are formed but I would break/split up a rosette.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

mistergreen said:


> hoppycalif said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly, some of the runners can be very short, so the new plant is almost up against the mother plant.
> ...


Thanks for the responses mistergreen and hoppycalif. The reason I'm asking is mostly that I wanted reduce the number of emerse leaves on the edges of my crypt and put the detached pieces to good use, if it can be done without harming the plant. But, that doesn't seem likely given the feedback you two have given.

I'll just accept it as is, it's still a very nice part of my tank &#128578;


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can trim leaves if you want but the leaves won't sprout a new plant.

Be careful with crypts, they're kind of sensitive. If you trim too much, it might melt.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

mistergreen said:


> You can trim leaves if you want but the leaves won't sprout a new plant.
> 
> Be careful with crypts, they're kind of sensitive. If you trim too much, it might melt.


Good to know! It's just barely getting some nice coloration so that would be a shame.


----------



## christinamac910 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have always had success splitting crypts, specifically wendtii green and bronze. Whenever the plant got to a good size and was too big for my liking for the area it was in, I would split it into 2-3 plants (depending on the original size) and replant the "babies." I just did this a few days ago and the mother plant and "babies" are both doing well and sprouting new leaves. 

How I Split
Take the plant out of the water. Looking from the top down, find a natural crease or crevace (even if it's just a hint) between the rosettes dividing the plant in half. This is where you will split. Using sharp plant scissors snip along that crease just enough to separate the rosettes so you can gently start to pull the two halves apart. The roots will be entangled and you'll see some roots go with one half and some go with the other half. Gently untangle to preserve the roots. Once untangled the two halves should be completely or almost completely separated. Use the sharp scissors to make a final snip or two to separate. I find the more I mess with the roots, the more likely I will see leaves melt. So try to not cut them and just separate them. 

When replanting make sure not to bury the root crown. Just plant like normal and then give the crypt a little upward tug to expose the root crown.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

christinamac910 said:


> I have always had success splitting crypts, specifically wendtii green and bronze. Whenever the plant got to a good size and was too big for my liking for the area it was in, I would split it into 2-3 plants (depending on the original size) and replant the "babies." I just did this a few days ago and the mother plant and "babies" are both doing well and sprouting new leaves.
> 
> How I Split
> Take the plant out of the water. Looking from the top down, find a natural crease or crevace (even if it's just a hint) between the rosettes dividing the plant in half. This is where you will split. Using sharp plant scissors snip along that crease just enough to separate the rosettes so you can gently start to pull the two halves apart. The roots will be entangled and you'll see some roots go with one half and some go with the other half. Gently untangle to preserve the roots. Once untangled the two halves should be completely or almost completely separated. Use the sharp scissors to make a final snip or two to separate. I find the more I mess with the roots, the more likely I will see leaves melt. So try to not cut them and just separate them.
> ...


Thanks for this! This is the exact type of splitting that I was thinking of doing, although now that my crypt has started colouring up a bit, I think I'll hold off just in case any of those nice brown leaves decide to melt &#128578;


----------

